# Samenstelling of twee woorden



## Syzygy

Hallo allemaal,

ik zou graag weten waarom het '_broodje kaa_s' en '_lerares Engels_' is en niet '_kaasbroodje_' en '_Engelslerares_'. Zijn dit uitzonderingen die je als Niet-Nederlandstalige gewoon allemaal moet leren of is er een manier om te weten dat de nadere bepaling achter het woord moet komen in plaats van aaneen vóór het woord? Is deze woordvolgorde misschien uit de Romaanse talen overgenomen waar de bijvoeglijke naamwoorden op het naamwoord volgen?

Alvast bedankt!


----------



## bibibiben

Waarschijnlijk een kwestie van leren. Een _worstenbroodje_ heeft bijvoorbeeld een specifiekere betekenis dan een _broodje worst_. Ook een _kaasbroodje_ is niet hetzelfde als een _broodje kaas_.

Tegen _lerares Engels_ wordt wel 'ns _Engelse lerares _gezegd, maar die variant is wel dubbelzinnig. Alleen een lerares Engels geeft ondubbelzinnig Engelse les. Een Engelse lerares kan Engelse les geven, maar kan ook simpelweg een lerares van Engelse afkomst zijn (die al dan niet Engelse les geeft). Die dubbelzinnigheid heb je (vanzelfsprekend) niet bij _leraar aardrijkskunde_ en _aardrijkskundeleraar_. Het probleem lijkt te zijn dat het Nederlands een adjectief als _Engels _niet in samenstellingen wil zien. Achterplaatsing wordt dan noodzakelijk.


----------



## Peterdg

Maar dat met die leraar is inderdaad raar: men kan immers wel "wiskundeleraar" en "chemieleraar" zeggen en ook "leraar wiskunde" en "leraar chemie". Met talen werkt dat om een of andere reden niet.


----------



## Syzygy

Ah, het zijn dus uitwijkoplossingen als er problemen met de omgekeerde uitdrukking (de normale samenstelling) zijn of als deze al in een andere betekenis bestaat?
Kan je in het speciale geval van het onderwijs gewoon altijd leraar gevolgd van het vak zeggen, d.w.z. '_leraar ...kunde_', '_leraar sport_', enz. of hangt het van het vak af welke vorm van de twee gangbaarder is?


----------



## Peterdg

Syzygy said:


> Kan je in het speciale geval van het onderwijs gewoon altijd leraar gevolgd van het vak zeggen, d.w.z. '_leraar ...kunde_', '_leraar sport_', enz.


Ja, dat kan altijd. Voor de gevallen waar de samenstelling mogelijk is (dat is, vermoed ik, zo voor alle vakken behalve taalvakken), is er geen voorkeur voor de één of de andere vorm.


----------



## bibibiben

Ja, als de reguliere samenstelling met _leraar_ geblokkeerd is, moet je uitwijken. Of anders dubbelzinnigheid voor lief nemen, in het geval van de talen.

Nou durf ik mijn hand ervoor in het vuur te steken dat er in gebruiksfrequentie geen fors verschil zal zijn tussen _wiskundeleraar_ en _leraar wiskunde _(al klinkt _leraar wiskunde_ net wat minder informeel), maar vreemd genoeg is _sportleraar_ toch echt vele malen gebruikelijker dan _leraar sport_. Ook _gymleraar_ zal waarschijnlijk meer treffers scoren dan _leraar gym_.


----------



## eno2

Je kan een taalleraar zijn maar niet een Engelsleraar.


----------

